# T5 and T8 6500K bulbs



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Just-in-case:
I use 18" bulbs in both T8 and T5 on my ten gallon tanks. For those likewise restricted to a ten G
and who may have been finding it hard to find good(any) bulbs which work on plants...
Here are some that I have found that are not likely in stores.
Loew's has a T8 GE "Daylight" bulb that says 6500K on the package. $8 in 18"
Zoo Med T-8 Ultra Sun Super Daylight Fluorescent Bulb at PETCO
T-5 HO Aquarium Lighting: T-5 HO Freshwater TrueLumen Flora
F15T8/D BULB - 15W T8 FLUORESCENT 6250K BULB 6500K DAYLIGHT

You all have helped me so much I thought I'd return at least some of it...


----------



## bxrsnkds (May 3, 2011)

I'm always searching for a better bulb! Thanks for the info


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

T-5 HO Aquarium Lighting: T-5 HO Freshwater TrueLumen Flora
This one has the best looking colors yet. No exaggerate reds or too much white either. Just made my tank look better than ever
before.
If on T8's the Z/M Flora Grow seems to grow well but I've always used it with an Ultra Sun...both on one ten G.
The Flora sun is rated at 5500K or 5400K so is not very high in visible as the Ultra sun is. Not low enough to
call it poor but still lower than say the Aqueon Full Spectrum.
The Loew's GE "Daylight" gives good visible light better than most every other I've tried, but a tad bit high in white.
The one on the bottom of the list I have not tried, just located.
For those interested in any review that I might have on them.


----------

